# Suggestions for resources



## Zsanna

*Dear Reader,*


*Please share your experience with forum users about other sites that can be useful for finding out more about Hungarian language and culture.*

Contributions, after approval, will appear in the Hungarian Resources. 

Suggestions before posting:

1. Please check that the link you are about to post does not already exist in the Resources.


2. Do not post links to websites that 

are commercial (some unobtrusive advertising is acceptable as long as the language resource is available for free);
contain illegal material;
violate the rules of WR in any way.
3. Please keep to the following format: 

a)* URL* (= the exact address)
b)* description of the page* (= what type of information it gives, in what form, etc.)
c)* category* (=* one already existing: *Dictionaries, Encyclopaedias, etc. *or one not yet existing** that you find useful and suggest introducing*)

E.g.:
a) http://szotar.sztaki.hu/english-hungarian 
b) English-Hungarian dictionary (both directions, with pronunciation and some grammar functions)
c) Dictionaries


Thank you for your contribution!

Zsanna
Hungarian Forum moderator


----------

